# Anywhere to train MMA in Charlotte NC?



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm asking for a friend (pro fighter) who is going over there. Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never been to NC, but I think Lucas Lepri has a BJJ school in the area.  I don't know whether there's an MMA program there, but you don't get much better BJJ training than with Alliance. 

There's also a Royce Gracie black belt named Steve Hall teaching in the area.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 22, 2015)

What type of pro fighting? Muay Thai - Traditional or Dutch? Boxing?
MMA?
Dick Harrell Martial Arts - Dick is an Ajarn in traditional Muay Thai and is an excellent boxing coach as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Danny T said:


> What type of pro fighting? Muay Thai - Traditional or Dutch? Boxing?
> MMA?
> Dick Harrell Martial Arts - Dick is an Ajarn in traditional Muay Thai and is an excellent boxing coach as well.




She's pro MMA.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 22, 2015)

I would check out Hayastan MMA in Charlotte.


----------

